# Fragen zu 1&1 Server und Confixx 2.0 Pro



## JanMan (29. Mai 2003)

Hi Leute,

da ich einige Webspace Pakete laufen habe, habe ich mir schon längere Zeit überlegt mir einen Server zu mieten.

Das Angebot von 1&1 sagt mir da sehr zu.

Ich interessiere mich für folgende zwei Angebote:

*Root Server Start*
http://hosting.1und1.com/PServSessi...XBaB1KFqWb3ntNLr/xml/static?__page=root.start

bzw.

*Root Server L*
http://hosting.1und1.com/PServSessi...TlI2Wg60Yrew6PK6a0Tlxs/xml/static?__page=root

Erkennen die "Profis" unter Euch dort einen gravierenden Unterschied bis auf die Leistung und den Traffic?


Nun die eigentliche Frage. Ich kenne mich mit Linux (egal welches) kein bisschen aus. Reicht Confixx 2.0 um mir das bieten zu können was ich nun auf dem Webspace habe? (Domainfactory Vitual Server)
http://www.domainfactory.de/virtual_server/details.html

Sprich - kann ich mit Confixx einfach für mich die entsprechenden "Kunden" (dann ja ich selber) anlegen und sofort mit dem Uploaden von den Seiten/Scripten beginnen? Datenbanken ect. kann man ja mit Confixx 2.0 Pro alles anlegen.

Jeder Tipp wird mir helfen, bevor ich da Einrichtungsgebühr ect. bezahle und mit meinen Domains umziehe.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Christian Fein (29. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von JanMan _
> *
> 
> Nun die eigentliche Frage. Ich kenne mich mit Linux (egal welches) kein bisschen aus. Reicht Confixx 2.0 um mir das bieten zu können was ich nun auf dem Webspace habe? (Domainfactory Vitual Server)
> ...



Der Verkäufer wird dir sagen, klar reicht aus.
Dies ist aber Quatsch, denn mit einem Server hat mann auch verantwortung, das z.b. nicht von fremden zum Spamen genutzt wird und anderes.

Also rate ich dir, installier dir Linux und lerne erstmal, dann kannst du dir überlegen einen Server anzuschaffen.

Ansonsten bleib bei Webspace kommst du besser & günstiger mit rum.


----------



## JanMan (29. Mai 2003)

Hi,

das Problem "andere machen quatsch" wird es bei mir ja nicht geben, da ich den Server einzig und allein selber nutze.

ggf. wollen wir noch das Forum eines Freundes hosten. Bei dem weiss ich aber, was er macht.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Mai 2003)

Hi,

ich habe auch seit Kurzem einen Root Server und kaum Ahnung von Linux.

Folgende Probleme gabs bei mir bisher:

1. Quota funktioniert im Auslieferungszustand nicht.
2. Auf dem Server ist kein Nameserver vorinstalliert. Subdomains also erstmal nur für Domains, die auch über das 1&1 Konfig bestellt und eingerichtet wurden. Für Domains, die z.B. über Schlund Technologies gereggt werden muss für die Verwendung von Subdomains ein NS installiert wrden.
3. PHP Fileupload ist im Auslieferungszustand nicht möglich. Dafür muss safe_mode über Confixx httpd-Spezial ausgeschaltet werden.
4. Am Anfang bin ich darüber gestolpert, dass ich in Confixx alles mögliche eingerichtet hatte und nix ging. Das liegt daran, dass du Confixx erstmal registrieren musst, bevor die Settings auch wirksam werden.
5. Die Kundentools WebMail und WebFTP sind sehr fehleranfällig. Die Skripte hängen schonmal.

Trotzdem bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Leistung und empfehle mal.
Falls du Trutorials.de ohne Mühe ein klein wenig unterstützen möchtest, dann schreib dem Chefe "Lagaf" eine PM. Der gibt dir einen Link, über den du den Server bestellen kannst und die Vermittlungsprovision tutorials.de zugute kommt. Man muss das Geld ja nicht verschenken. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## JanMan (29. Mai 2003)

Hi,

danke für die Hinweise ... da wird es dann schon wieder schwieriger für mich - denn solche Programme kann man nur mittels Fernadministration installieren oder?

Wie schaut es denn mit phpmyadmin aus? Ist das vorinstalliert? Weil das brauche ich für meine Datenbanken auf jeden fall. Wenn nicht - wie installiert man das? Gibt es andere Wege als Fernadministration?

Ihr merkt schon - ich bin da relativ unsicher ...

In den Angeboten ist ja eine Domain inkl. weiss jemand was jede weitere Domain kostet? Kann ich dann mit den Domains einfach über das 1&1 Kundenmenü umziehen? - kk.

Fragen über Fragen - aber ich denke hier wird mir geholfen. Von dem 1&1 Support habe ich seit 2 Tagen keine Antwort ... naja war wohl auch "etwas" länger meine Anfrage an die Leute dort  

Aber sollte ich mich entscheiden, werde ich natürlich den Cheffe wegen dem Werbereferer anschreiben. Ist Ehrensache. Geld stinkt bekanntlich nicht ...


----------



## danube (29. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lightbox _
> *
> 2. Auf dem Server ist kein Nameserver vorinstalliert. Subdomains also erstmal nur für Domains, die auch über das 1&1 Konfig bestellt und eingerichtet wurden. Für Domains, die z.B. über Schlund Technologies gereggt werden muss*


für subdomains brauchst du nicht unbedingt einen nameserver. du kannst subdomains auch einfach durch einträge in die httpd.conf einrichten.


----------



## danube (29. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von JanMan _
> *Wie schaut es denn mit phpmyadmin aus? Ist das vorinstalliert? Weil das brauche ich für meine Datenbanken auf jeden fall. Wenn nicht - wie installiert man das? Gibt es andere Wege als Fernadministration?*



phpmyadmin kannst du einfach per ftp auf deinen server laden, meistens wird es bei der einrichtung einer datenbank für eine domain gleich für die domain installiert.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Mai 2003)

Hi JanMan,

1. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann ist phpMyAdmin für die erste (inklusive) Domain vorinstalliert. Wenn nicht, dann ist das eigentlich auch nicht so schwer, das selbst zu machen. Wenn das bereits eine scheinbar unüberwindbare Hürde für dich ist, dann würde ich mir wirklich überlegen, ob der Root-Server das Richtige für dich ist. Beim Einrichten einer Datenbank über Confixx wird KEIN phpMyAdmin automatisch mit aufgesetzt!

2. Die Serveradministration machst du über Confixx und SSH (PuTTY).

3. Ja, du kannst zusätzliche Domains über das 1&1-Konfig reggen. Wenn du tatsächlich so ziemlich gar keinen Plan hast, dann empfehle ich dir auch, es so zu tun. Preise findest du bei 1&1.

4. Für Subdomains, die du auf Domains aufsetzen möchtest, die nicht bei 1&1 direkt gereggt sind brauchst du einen Nameserver. Aber ich hab ja oben bereits empfohlen, den Weg nicht zu gehen, wenn du so überhaupt keine Ahnung hast. Bei Domains, die du direkt bei 1&1 reggst sind Subdomains einfach in Confixx aufsetzbar.

5. Der Mailserver ist auch bereits vorinstalliert und zwar netterweise nicht als "Open Relay".

Gruß
lightbox


----------

